
Some thoughts on gender and science/technology magazines - vuo
http://fdiv.net/2018/11/04/some-thoughts-gender-and-sciencetechnology-magazines
======
ryanmercer
I wonder how many people actually look at magazines outside of medical waiting
rooms.

